# Epic Oozemaster



## Crothian (Jul 22, 2002)

You looked through the Epic Level Handbook.  It wasn't there.  You downloaded the web enhancement hoping beyond hope that it would be there.  It wasn't.  You were devasted.  Until now.  For a limited time only you can feast your eyes upon the most asked for thing of epic levels: The Epic Oozemaster!!  

Epic Oozemaster

HD: 1d8
Skill Points: 4 + Int Modifier
Class Skill: As Oozemaster

Level		Special
11		Oozy Glob 6/day
12		Charisma Penalty –6, +1 Level of existing class
13		Oozy Glob 7/day, Bonus Feat
14		Charisma Penalty –7, +1 Level of existing class
15		Oozy Glob 8/day
16		Charisma Penalty –8, Bonus Feat, +1 Level of existing class
17		Oozy Glob 9/day
18		Charisma Penalty –9, +1 Level of existing class
19		Oozy Glob 10/day, Bonus Feat
20		Charisma Penalty –10,  +1 Level of existing class
21		Oozy Glob 11/day
22		Charisma Penalty –11, Bonus Feat, +1 Level of existing class
23		Oozy Glob 12/day
24		Charisma Penalty –12,  +1 Level of existing class
25		Oozy Glob 13/day, Bonus Feat
26		Charisma Penalty –13,  +1 Level of existing class
27		Oozy Glob 14/day
28		Charisma Penalty –14, Bonus Feat, +1 Level of existing class
29		Oozy Glob 15/day
30		Charisma Penalty –15,  +1 Level of existing class


Feats: All Oozy Touch*, Augmented Alchemy, Burn Immunity*, Combine Oozy Touch*, Command Ooze*, Consume Anything*, Crystal Ooze*, Damage Reduction, Destroy Object*, Diger’s Ability*, Energy Resistance, Engulf*, Epic Endurance, Epic Fortitude, Epic Skill Focus, Epic Spell Focus, Epic Spell Penetration, Epic Toughness, Epic Will, Extended Lifespan, Fast Healing, Flesh Jelly Disease*, Flux Slime*, Great Constitution, Great Oozy Attack*, Greater Slime Wave*, Improved Burn Immunity*, Improved Combat Casting, Improved Glob*, Improved Malleability*, Improved Oozy Glob*, Improved Oozy Touch*, Lingering Glob*, Master of the Bone Ooze*, Mind Stealing*, More Oozy Glob*, Morphic Face*, Ooze Familiar*, Ooze Flow*, Ooze Form*, Ooze Personality*, Oozy Bump*,  Power of the Bone Ooze*, Quicken Oozy Glob*, Spit Acid*, Split*, Transfer Ooze Personality*

Note: An Oozemaster of 10th level or higher cannot select or have the Armor Skin Feat.

*All Oozy Touch (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with Ooze class ability
Benefit: Now the Oozemaster has all the Minor and Major Oozy touch options at his disposal

*Burn Immunity (Epic)
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob class ability, Str 17+, Destroy Objects, Alchemy 24 Ranks
Benefit: Each time you attack a target with resistance to your Oozy Glob attack (Ranged or melee) you permanently reduce the resistance by 2.  
Special: This feat can be taken multiple times.  Each time the amount of resistance is lowered by an additional 2.

*Combine Oozy Touch
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze, All Oozy touch
Benefit: You may combine two of the effects of your oozy touch in the same touch attack.

*Command Ooze (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class ability
Benefit: The character can command oozes as a cleric turns undead of a level equal to his Oozemaster level.
Special: This stacks with the ability of the Slime Domain.

*Consume Anything (General)
Prerequisite: One with Ooze Class Ability
Benefit: You may gain all the sustenance you need from consuming trash, and other forms of organic materials.

*Crystal Ooze (Epic): 
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class Ability, All Oozy Touch, Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Glob, Ooze Form.
Benefit: Your Oozy attacks do 1d8 additional points of acid damage.  Also, 2/day for a number of rounds equal to 3+ Con modifier you can become nearly invisible.  Opponents need to make a spot check DC 25 to see you.  
Special: You can take this feat more than once each time adding another 1d8 points of acid damage and increasing the number of times you can use the other ability by once a day.  

*Destroy Objects (General)
Prerequisite: Oozy Touch class ability, Str 17+
Benefit: When using your any oozy ability against an object you ignore its hardness.

*Diger’s Ability (Epic):
Prerequisite: All Oozy Touch, One with the Ooze Class Ability, Improved Unarmed Strike, Con 17+
Benefit: When you do an unarmed strike the creature must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + Half your ooze master level + Con Modifier) or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds.  This takes a full round action.

*Engulf (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class ability, Improved Glob, Improved Malleability, Lingering Glob, Con 23+
Benefit: As a full round action you may try to engulf any creature your size or smaller.  They get an AoO before you do it, but if they take the attack they give up their reflex save.  If they choose to make the save the DC is 10 +1/2 your Oozemaster level+ Con modifier.  If they fail you have engulfed them and they are affected by your entire minor and major Oozy touches.

*Flesh Jelly Disease (Epic):
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Con 33+, Improved Unarmed Strike and Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike), Epic Fortitude, Great Fortitude.
Benefit: When you do an unarmed attack the target must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + half ooze master level + Con) or contract filth fever. The incubation period is 1d3 days, and the disease deals 1d3 points of Dexterity damage and 1d3 points of Constitution damage (see Disease in chapter 3 of the Dungeon Master's Guide).

*Flux Slime (Epic)
Prerequisite: Greater Slime Wave , Caster Level 20, Wis 21+, Slime Wave Class Ability, Knowledge Nature 30 ranks, Spellcraft 30 ranks
Benefit: This is just like Slime wave except the effect is that of Flux Slime instead of normal green slime.

*Great Oozy Attack (General)
Prerequisite: Dex 17+, Oozy Glob class ability
Benefit: Your range category with the Oozy glob attack is increased by 10ft.  
Special: This feat can be taken multiple times.  Its effects stack.

*Greater Slime Wave (Epic)
Prerequisite: Caster Level 20, Wis 21+, Slime Wave Class Ability, Knowledge Nature 24 ranks, Spellcraft 24 ranks
Benefit: The caster level of the Slime Wave ability is now equal to your Oozemaster Class level.  The DC of the ability is increase by four.  It can now be done 3/day.  

*Improved Burn Immunity (Epic)
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob class ability, Str 17+, Burn Immunity, Destroy Objects, Alchemy 30 Ranks
Benefit: When you attack a creature with immunity to your attack they get a Fort save DC 10 +1/2 Oozemaster Level + Con Bonus +2 for each time you’ve taken Burn Immunity.  If they fail the save the Immunity turns into resistance 30.

*Improved Glob (General)
Prerequisite: Alchemy 15 ranks, Oozy Glob class ability
Benefit: All the DCs of your Oozy Globs are increased by +2.  This feat may be taken multiple times.

*Improved Malleability (Epic)
Prerequisite: Malleability class feature, Con 21+
Benefit: You can Alter Self as the spell at will.

*Improved Oozy Glob (General)
Prerequisite: Improved Oozy Touch, BAB 11+, Oozy Glob class ability, Str 15+, Dex 15+
Benefit: You may use a full attack action to attack twice in one round with the Oozy glob ability.  The first attack is at the normal BAB, the second is at –5.  Each counts against how many Oozy Globs you can do in a day.

*Improved Oozy Touch (General)
Prerequisite: Oozy Touch class ability, BAB 11+, Str 15+
Benefit: You may use a full attack action to attack twice in one round with the Oozy touch ability.  The first attack is at the normal BAB, the second is at –5.

*Lingering Glob (Epic)
Prerequisite: Alchemy 24 Ranks, Oozy Glob class ability
Benefit: Any time you deal damage with your Oozy Globs, the target takes the same damage the next round.

*Master of the Bone Ooze (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Con 31+, Great Fortitude, Improved Unarmed Strike and Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike), Power of the Bone Ooze, Epic Fortitude.
Benefit: Your Unarmed attacks wound the target as though it was a wounding weapon.  Each strike stacks causing in additional wound.
Special: You can take this more than once each time your wounding increases by one point for example each time you hit it would 2 points of damage per round instead of one.

*Mind Stealing (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Int 31+, Improved Unarmed Strike, Epic Will.
Benefit: When you hit with an unarmed strike you drain one point of Intelligence from the opponent. For each point of Intelligence you drain in this way, it heals you five hit points up to your maximum hit points.  

*More Oozy Glob (General)
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob Class ability
Benefit: Can use the oozy Glob ability one additional time per day
Special: This feat may be taken more then once and it's effects stack.

*Morphic Face (Epic)
Prerequisite: Slithery Face class ability, Disguise 24 Ranks
Benefit: Add double your Oozemaster class level to all disguise checks.  

*Ooze Familiar (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze
Benefit: You gain One Ooze familiar from the list.

*Ooze Flow (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with Ooze Class ability, Dex 19+, Dodge
Benefit: Gain +4 dodge bonus as you manipulate your body to avoid blows

*Ooze Form (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class ability, Wis 21+, Int 17+, Alchemy 30 ranks
Benefit: You can wildshape into any type of ooze that has equal or less HD then you. You can do this 3/day. You can make the ooze small, medium, large, or Huge sized.  This gives you all the powers and abilities of the ooze.  
Special: You qualify for the following Epic Feats: Diminutive Wildshape and Gargantuan Wildshape. If you have Diminutive Wildshape, you can get Fine Wildshape, if you have Gargantuan Wildshape you can get Colossal Wildshape. However, these feats only apply to your ability to change into an Ooze unless you also have the normal prerequisites.

*Ooze Personality (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with Ooze Class Ability
Benefit: You are immune to all charisma damage

*Oozy Bump (Epic)
Prerequisites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Alchemy 30 ranks, Con 25+, Epic Skill focus Alchemy
Benefit: Your body is now covered in large bumps, not unlike big pimples.  Whenever you are hit with a physical attack your opponent must make a Reflex save (DC 10 +1/2 your Oozemaster level + Con bonus) or they are affected by one of your oozy touches.  Randomly determine which oozy touch they are effected by.

*Power of the Bone Ooze (Epic):
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Con 29+, Great Fortitude, Improved Unarmed Strike and Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike).
Benefit: When you do an unarmed attack in addition to what it normally does it also does 1d2 Strength drain, Dexterity drain and Constitution drain. On a critical hit, it drains twice that amount from each affected score. You heal 2 points of damage you have taken (4 on a critical hit) whenever it drains abilities.

*Quicken Oozy Glob (Epic)
Prerequisite: Improved Oozy Glob, Improved Oozy Touch, Str 15+, Dex 21+, Oozy Glob class ability
Benefit: You can throw an Oozy glob as a free action once per round.  This counts as your quickened spell that round.

*Spit Acid (General)
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob class ability, Con 19+, Dex 15+
Benefit: You can spit acid as a free action once a round.  The acid has a range of 15ft and requires a ranged touch attack.  This counts as your quickened spell that round.  The acid does 1d4 + ½ your Oozemaster level.

*Split (Epic)
Prerequisites: One with the Ooze Class ability, Improved Glob, Improved Malleability, Lingering Glob, Engulf, Con 23+
Benefit: You become immune to all slashing weapons and split like a black pudding when hit by one. You can reform into one for as a standard action.

*Transfer Ooze Personality (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with Ooze Class Ability, Ooze Personality
Benefit: As a full round action, make a touch attack. Opponent makes fort save DC 10 +1/2 level + con bonus, or they take charisma damage equal to your penalty.


Thoughts?  Questions on why of all the classes I did this one?  

Edit: More work after a slight layoff.


----------



## Limper (Jul 22, 2002)

Why did you pick the Oozemaster?



Looks well done by the way...


----------



## Crothian (Jul 22, 2002)

Limper said:
			
		

> *Why did you pick the Oozemaster?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks well done by the way... *




The Oozemaster is one of the most original prestige classes.  It's just cool and I'm playing one.  Well, not yet.  I'm 3k short of being a level one Oozemaster.  So, in planning my character out there are no Epic Prestige classes that really fit him.  I'm a cleric now, but epic cleric isn't his style.  So, that left becoming an epic Oozemaster.   

Thanks, after reading and offering suggestions to the Epic Spellsword I figured this would be fun.  It was.


----------



## Limper (Jul 22, 2002)

Might I suggest a touch of Alienist to go with the Oozemaster.... a scarier combo I've yet to see. I cant immagine how nasty it would be in the epic range.... its proven very cool in the normal range.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 22, 2002)

Limper said:
			
		

> *Might I suggest a touch of Alienist to go with the Oozemaster.... a scarier combo I've yet to see. I cant immagine how nasty it would be in the epic range.... its proven very cool in the normal range. *




THe problem is I'm a cleric, so knowledge planes is not a class skill for either cleric or Ooze master.  So, for 8 ranks that's 16 skill points and at least 13 character level.  The nice thing is the alienist doesn't need arcane casting, which I was thinking it would.  But it really doesn't fit the character concept which is posted in the Rogues Gallery for people to see.  An Oozemaster Alienist is a very strange character though.  I've never tried an alienist or seen one in action.


----------



## Limper (Jul 22, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> THe problem is I'm a cleric, so knowledge planes is not a class skill for either cleric or Ooze master.  So, for 8 ranks that's 16 skill points and at least 13 character level.  The nice thing is the alienist doesn't need arcane casting, which I was thinking it would.  But it really doesn't fit the character concept which is posted in the Rogues Gallery for people to see.  An Oozemaster Alienist is a very strange character though.  I've never tried an alienist or seen one in action. *





Sorry forgot about Clerics having a rather lame skill selection.... Educated would solve the problem, I believe thats the one which makes all knowledges class skills ( I think thats what our player did... not sure though ).

I've played an Alienist and seen them in action... its great for those who can't help but dable with forces not ment for mortal minds.

I'll have a look at your RG entry...


----------



## Crothian (Jul 22, 2002)

Limper said:
			
		

> *
> Sorry forgot about Clerics having a rather lame skill selection.... Educated would solve the problem, I believe thats the one which makes all knowledges class skills ( I think thats what our player did... not sure though ).
> 
> I've played an Alienist and seen them in action... its great for those who can't help but dable with forces not ment for mortal minds.
> ...




I'm a freed slave, so educated is so not going to be one of my feats.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 22, 2002)

I added more epic feats that take advantage of the Oozmasters abilities.  Please take a look and comment for once I complete this I can get working on yours.


----------



## Quip (Jul 22, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't the continued loss of charisma eventually bring you permanently to zero in that score and thus into a comatose state?

I'd just drop that aspect from the class. The oozemaster completely becomes an ooze at 10th level, I doubt hes going to get much uglier. 

I like those feats by the way, good stuff.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 22, 2002)

Quip said:
			
		

> *Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't the continued loss of charisma eventually bring you permanently to zero in that score and thus into a comatose state?
> 
> I'd just drop that aspect from the class. The oozemaster completely becomes an ooze at 10th level, I doubt hes going to get much uglier.
> 
> I like those feats by the way, good stuff. *




It was an obvious pattern and fit the class.  I should mention that it can go no lower then 1 though.  After rereading the original class they have no commenton the charisma penalty.  That's odd.  So, until I hear an official response I'm putting a cap on how low it can go.

Edit: Thanks for the comment.  Anyone think some of those feats should be non epic in nature?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 22, 2002)

Okay, of these Epic Slime related feats I'm thinking of revoking their epic status.  

Destroy Objects 
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob class ability, Str 17+, Alchemy 10ranks
Benefit: When using your any oozy ability against an object you ignore its hardness.

>>>This is designed to allow the Oozy Globs to actually be useful destroying things.  I think with the high Strength needed it will keep this out of most people's hands at a low level.  Perhaps I should add Alchmy of 10 ranks.  So, even though you can become an Oozemaster at level 6, this feat can not be qualified for till level 7.  

Improved Glob 
Prerequisite: Alchemy 15 ranks, Oozy Glob class ability
Benefit: All the DCs of your Oozy Globs are increased by +2. This feat may be taken multiple times.

>>>>The DCs for the Oozy Glob attacks are really low to begin with.  I like the Alchemy requirement, that makes this feat for 12th level or higher PCs. 

Improved Oozy Touch 
Prerequisite: Oozy Touch class ability, BAB 11+, Str 15+
Benefit: You may use a full attack action to attack twice in one round with the Oozy touch ability. The first attack is at the normal BAB, the second is at –5.

>>>>The BAB 11+ is going to be hard to come by for these guys.  And again, I'm not sure how many people going into this class havea high strength.  So, this would not be gotten to about 16th level (Cleric 6/OM 10 has BAB 11)

Improved Oozy Glob 
Prerequisite: Improved Oozy Touch, BAB 11+, Oozy Glob class ability, Str 15+, Dex 15+
Benefit: You may use a full attack action to attack twice in one round with the Oozy glob ability. The first attack is at the normal BAB, the second is at –5. Each counts against how many Oozy Globs you can do in a day.

>>>>Similiar to the one above except you need that feat AND a good Dex score.  A Player would have to plan things pretty well to be able to take this before becoming Epic, but it can be done.  

So, any thoughts on making these four none epic in ability?  Perhaps some of the Prerequites should be lowered top make them more easily accessible?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 23, 2002)

Anyone have any thoughts about an Ooze frienship spell or an Awaken Ooze spell?  I don't think these spells would normally effect an ooze, but I'm thinking of trying to use the fact the I'm an Oozemaster to allow me to do things that can't normally done with oozes.  

We'll see if any approaches that.


----------



## Seule (Jul 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> **Command Ooze (Epic)
> Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class ability
> Benefit: The character can command oozes as a cleric turns undead of a level equal to twice his Oozemaster level.
> Special: This stacks with the ability of the Slime Domain.
> *




This will lead to abuses at higher levels.  A 20th level Oozemaster (30th overall) will turn like a 40th level Cleric, and a 30th (40th) will rebuke like a 60th level Cleric.  This spirals out of control at higher levels.  The most it should ever be is turning like a Cleric of your total character level, and I'd limit it to class level.  Doubling the level is just too powerful in the long run.  If it stacks with the Slime domain, it should not be more than class level.

  --Seule


----------



## Crothian (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Epic Oozemaster*



			
				Seule said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This will lead to abuses at higher levels.  A 20th level Oozemaster (30th overall) will turn like a 40th level Cleric, and a 30th (40th) will rebuke like a 60th level Cleric.  This spirals out of control at higher levels.  The most it should ever be is turning like a Cleric of your total character level, and I'd limit it to class level.  Doubling the level is just too powerful in the long run.  If it stacks with the Slime domain, it should not be more than class level.
> 
> --Seule *




The reason I did double the class level is becous turning is a charisma based ability, and it's not going to be long before they have a 1 charisma.  Most clerics and Paladins and other characters with a turning ability have a positive charisma bonus.  

But perhaps double class level is a little too much, even with the negative charisma to contend with.  I'll take it down to class level and leave it at that.  Thanks for the comment, look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 24, 2002)

New Epic Feat

Ooze Form (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze Class ability, Wis 21+, Int 17+, Alchemy 30 ranks
Benefit: You can wildshape into any type of ooze that has equal or less HD then you.  You can do this 3/day.  You can make the ooze small, medium, large, or Huge sized.
Special:You qualify for the following Epic Feats: Diminutive Wildshape and Gargantuan Wildshape. If you have Diminutive Wildshape, you can get Fine Wildshape, if you have Gargantuan Wildshape you can get Colossal Wildshape.  However, these feats only apply to your ability to change into an Ooze unless you also have the normal prerequisites

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Crothian (Jul 24, 2002)

Another new Epic Feat for the Prestige Class

Burn Immunity (Epic)
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob class ability, Str 17+, Destroy Objects, Alchemy 24 Ranks
Benefit: Each time you attack a target with resistance to your Oozy Glob attack (Ranged or melee) you permanently reduce the resistance by 2.  
Special: This feat can be taken multiple times.  Each time the amount of resistance is lowered by an additional 2.


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 24, 2002)

Cool. Some other suggestions:

*Greater Oozy Glob* (Sp):
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob ability, Epic, BAB 13+
As _Oozy Glob_ but range increment increases to 20'.

I assume there'll be more slimes in the new Epic monster book WotC is putting out? Maybe enough to have a 
*Greater Oozy Touch* feat then.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 24, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Cool. Some other suggestions:
> 
> Greater Oozy Glob (Sp):
> Prerequisite: Oozy Glob ability, Epic, BAB 13+
> ...




Good suggestion, I'll have to work on some that improve the ranfged ability.  THanksyou.

As for new Oozes, the slection was rather dismal.

Genius Loci: A section of landscape that asnimates itself.  
Ruin Swarm: A large bug cloud that acts as a single creature
Worm that Walks: An arcane caster who's evil memory and personality has survived and been passed onto the bugs and maggots that devoured his flesh.  This was is actually intelligent.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 24, 2002)

2 more Oozy feats.  Both are general feats so can be slected earlier in the Oozemaster's carrier.

*Great Oozy Attack (General)
Prerequisite: Dex 17+, Oozy Glob class ability
Benefit: Your range category with the Oozy glob attack is increased by 10ft.  
Special: This feat can be taken multiple times.  Its effects stack.

*Spit Acid (General)
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob class ability, Con 19+, Dex 15+
Benefit: You can spit acid as a free action once a round.  The acid has a range of 15ft and requires a ranged touch attack.  This counts as your quickened spell that round.  The acid does 1d4 + ½ your Oozemaster level.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 25, 2002)

For your convenience I've taken all the feats and abilities and placed it all in the very first post with all the latest updated information.


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 25, 2002)

Well now you have to give all the other PrCs equal # of abilities or bonus feats or they're really going to lose out, particularly in flavour..


----------



## Crothian (Jul 25, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Well now you have to give all the other PrCs equal # of abilities or bonus feats or they're really going to lose out, particularly in flavour..  *




Bah, that's their own darn problem.  I'm playing an Oozemaster, so I defined the Epic Oozemaster.  If I can figure out a prestige class for my Ranger, I'd do that as well.  Otherwise, I'd get started on my own personal prestige classes before I started to do Wizards and other d20 stuff.  But I have helped with the Spellsword and a Variation on the Verdant Lord.  So, if anyone is willing to start an epic version of an old prestige class I'm more then willing to help.


----------



## Kweezil (Jul 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good suggestion, I'll have to work on some that improve the ranfged ability.  THanksyou.
> 
> ...




Don't forget flux slime: green slime that eats magic.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 25, 2002)

Kweezil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't forget flux slime: green slime that eats magic. *




How would that work?  Like Slime wave except it can eat through magic?  Another Oozytouch ability that only effected magical items?  A natual slime on the skin that gave a Spell Resistance?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 25, 2002)

New feat:

Improved Burn Immunity (Epic)
Prerequisite: Oozy Glob class ability, Str 17+, Burn Immunity, Destroy Objects, Alchemy 30 Ranks
Benefit: When you attack a creature with immunity to your attack they get a Fort save DC 10 +1/2 Oozemaster Level + Con Bonus +2 for each time you’ve taken Burn Immunity.  If they fail the save the Immunity turns into resistance 30.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 26, 2002)

We have to few feats in this game.  Thanks for the idea Kweezil.

*Flux Slime (Epic)
Prerequisite: Greater Slime Wave , Caster Level 20, Wis 21+, Slime Wave Class Ability, Knowledge Nature 30 ranks, Spellcraft 30 ranks
Benefit: This is just like Slime wave except the effect is that of Flux Slime instead of normal green slime.  

Edit: Doh, didn't realize it was an epic reference.


----------



## drowdude (Jul 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The Epic Oozemaster!!  *




Very well done Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Epic Oozemaster*



			
				drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very well done Crothian. *




Thank you, it's still a work in progress.  Even though ideas are slower in coming these days.  Now all I need is to someone get the current group to last to epic levels (we're 6th level and this is the highest they have ever made).


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm thinking of adding a feat that allows the person to gain an Ooze Familar.  On benefit all familars get is a natural armor bonus.  Oozes don't have natural armor, so I need something extra that takes the place of that.  I'm also going to take the few oozes in the MM and just make them small sized to use as options of the familar.

Ooze Familiar (Epic)
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze
Benefit: You gain One Ooze familiar from the list.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

I still haven't drawn up the Ooze familiars as another projext has been in the way.

So, what race would be the best Oozemaster?  And what other classes would best compliment it?  I think I'm  going to try out this epic class by creatinfg a very high level Oozemaster to see how it workd.


----------



## drowdude (Jul 27, 2002)

Human, 1/2Orc, Drow, 1/2Drow, or Genasi (Earth or Ooze) would all make good choices race wise IMO.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Where's a 1/2 drow written up?


----------



## drowdude (Jul 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Where's a 1/2 drow written up? *





FRCS. They are just like 1/2Elves, only with darkvision 60' instead of low-light vision.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

I think a normal looking human would be nice.  Arcane or divine?  I think Druid could be fun.  Druids have good spells and swim's a class skill plus the extra skill point from human will make getting the prequites a little easier.


----------



## drowdude (Jul 27, 2002)

For an oozemaster? Druid all the way....


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *For an oozemaster? Druid all the way.... *




Well, I'm currently playing a Cleric Oozemaster.  So, a Druid one would be a little different.  I'm thinking of using this NPC in Shark World.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 1, 2002)

Anything new in oozedom?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Anything new in oozedom? *




Other then getting some Ooze Familar options, nothing.


----------



## las (Aug 1, 2002)

Heres one.

Ooz Alchemy this thing makes it poseble to put your oozy glab in a potion you can throw so you can do many evil things with this. Think what you can do.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *Heres one.
> 
> Ooz Alchemy this thing makes it poseble to put your oozy glab in a potion you can throw so you can do many evil things with this. Think what you can do. *




I was already thinking of using alchemy to distill (assuming that is the proper term here) to create stronger versions of the Ozzy touches.  That would all be part of the Alchemy skill.  I'd need to determine the DCs and the final effects for all the different version s of Oozy touches.  

However, that does give me an idea for a new Feat.

All Oozy Touch (Epic)
Prerequite: One with Ooze class ability
Benfit: Now the Oozemaster has all the Minor and Major Oozy touch options at his disposal


----------



## las (Aug 1, 2002)

An oozy bump. Crothain your on by buddy list to.

PS: what do you think of my demiplane.
sorry this is in your thread.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *An oozy bump. Crothain your on by buddy list to.
> 
> PS: what do you think of my demiplane.
> sorry this is in your thread. *




I haven't even looked at the demi plane.  I've been spending time in my Shark World thread in Plots and Places.

Oozy Bump...hmmm...

Oozy Bump (Epic)
Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Alchemy 30 ranks, Con 25+, Epic Skill focus Alchemy
Benefit: Your body is now covered in large bumps, not unlike big pimples.  Whenever you are hit with a physical attack your opponet must make a Reflex save (DC 10 +1/2 your Oozemaster level + Con bonus) or they are effected by one of your oozy touches.  Randomly determine which oozy touch they are effected by.


----------



## las (Aug 1, 2002)

Some times I gust do the oozy thing to dont you. Hahahaha . I also posted it in the same form its here and there. O can you condens all that you have come up with so I can make a bad guy for my demiplane mite make a good guy to fight him as well.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 1, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *Some times I gust do the oozy thing to dont you. Hahahaha .*




By the gawds man! What *are* you trying to say ???


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

Ooze Familiars (Ooze Familiars get an Intelligence just like normal familiars.  However, they do not gain any natural armor bonus)
		Gray Ooze			Gelatinous Cube			Ochre Jelly
		Tiny Ooze			Tiny Ooze				Tiny Ooze
Hit Dice:		3d10+10 (26 hp)		4d10+16 (38 hp)			6d10+12 (45 hp)
Initiative:		-5 (Dex)			-5 (Dex)				-5 (Dex)
Speed:		10 ft.			15 ft.				10 ft., climb 10 ft.
AC:		7 (-5 Dex, +2 Size)		7 (+2 size, -5 Dex)			7 (+2 size, -5 Dex)
Attacks:		Slam +5 melee		Slam +4 melee			Slam +8 melee
Damage:		Slam 1d3+1 and 1d6 acid	Slam 1d3+4 and 1d6 acid		Slam 1d3+3 and 1d4 acid
Special Attacks:	Improved grab, acid, corrosion,	Engulf, paralysis, acid			Improved grab, acid,
		constrict 1d6+1 and 1d6 acid					constrict 2d4+3 and 1d4 acid
Special Qualities:	Blindsight, cold and fire	Blindsight, transparent, electricity	Blindsight, split, ooze
		immunity, ooze, camouflage					immunity, ooze	
Saves:		Fort +1, Ref -4, Will -4	Fort +5, Ref -4, Will -4		Fort +4, Ref -3, Will -3
Abilities:		Str 12, Dex 1, Con 11,	Str 10, Dex 1, Con 19,		Str 15, Dex 1, Con 15,
		Int -, Wis 1, Cha 1		Int -, Wis 1, Cha 1			Int -, Wis 1, Cha 1

		Black Pudding
		Tiny Ooze
Hit Dice:		10d10+40 (95 hp)
Initiative:		-5 (Dex)
Speed:		20 ft., climb 20 ft.
AC:		7 (+2 size, -5 Dex)
Attacks:		Slam +12 melee
Damage:		Slam 1d3+4 and 2d6 acid
Special Attacks:	Improved grab, acid, constrict
		2d6+4 and 2d6 acid
Special Qualities:	Blindsight, split, ooze
Saves:		Fort +7, Ref -2, Will -2
Abilities:		Str 17, Dex 1, Con 19,
		Int -, Wis 1, Cha 1

Oozes
Blindsight (Ex): An ooze’s entire body is a primitive sensory organ that can ascertain prey by scent and vibration within 60 feet.
Ooze: Immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and polymorphing. Not subject to critical hits.
Gray Ooze
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the gray ooze must hit with its slam attack. If it gets a hold, it can constrict.
Acid (Ex): A gray ooze secretes a digestive acid that quickly dissolves organic material and metal. Any melee hit deals acid damage. The ooze’s acidic touch deals 40 points of damage per round to wood or metal objects. Armor or clothing dissolves and becomes useless immediately unless it succeeds at a Reflex save (DC 19). The acid cannot harm stone. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a gray ooze also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds at a Reflex save (DC 19).
Constrict (Ex): A gray ooze deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check. The opponent’s clothing and armor suffer a -4 penalty to Reflex saves against the acid.
Camouflage (Ex): It takes a successful Spot check (DC 15) to recognize a motionless gray ooze for what it really is.
Gelatinous Cube
Engulf (Ex): Although it moves slowly, a gelatinous cube can simply mow down Large or smaller creatures as a standard action. It cannot make a slam attack during a round in which it engulfs. The gelatinous cube merely has to move over the opponents, affecting as many as it can cover. Opponents can make opportunity attacks against the cube, but if they do so they are not entitled to a saving throw. Those who do not attempt opportunity attacks must succeed at a Reflex save (DC 13) or be engulfed; on a success, they are pushed back or aside (opponent’s choice) as the cube moves forward. Engulfed creatures are subject to the cube’s paralysis and acid, and are considered to be grappled and trapped within its body.
Paralysis (Ex): Gelatinous cubes secrete an anesthetizing slime. A target hit by a cube’s melee or engulf attack must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 16) or be paralyzed for 3d6 rounds. The cube can automatically engulf a paralyzed opponent.
Acid (Ex): A gelatinous cube’s acid does not harm metal or stone.
Transparent (Ex): Gelatinous cubes are hard to see, even under ideal conditions, and it takes a successful Spot check (DC 15) to notice one. Creatures who fail to notice a cube and walk into it are automatically engulfed.
Ochre Jelly
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the ochre jelly must hit with its slam attack. If it gets a hold, it can constrict.
Acid (Ex): An ochre jelly secretes a digestive acid that dissolves only flesh. Any melee hit deals acid damage.
Constrict (Ex): An ochre jelly deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check.
Split (Ex): Weapons and electricity attacks deal no damage to an ochre jelly. Instead the creature splits into two identical jellies, each with half the original’s hit points (round down). A jelly with only 1 hit point cannot be further split.
Black Pudding
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the black pudding must hit with its slam attack. If it gets a hold, it can constrict.
Acid (Ex): The pudding secretes a digestive acid that dissolves organic material and metal quickly. Any melee hit deals acid damage. The pudding’s acidic touch deals 50 points of damage per round to wood or metal objects. The opponent’s armor and clothing dissolve and become useless immediately unless they succeed at Reflex saves (DC 19). The acid can dissolve stone, dealing 20 points of damage per round of contact. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a black pudding also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds at a Reflex save (DC 19).
Constrict (Ex): A black pudding deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check. The opponent’s clothing and armor suffer a -4 penalty to Reflex saves against the acid.
Split (Ex): Weapons deal no damage to a black pudding. Instead the creature splits into two identical puddings, each with half the original’s hit points (round down). A pudding with only 1 hit point cannot be further split.


Edit: Okay, the formating stinks but I don't know a better way of doing it.  All I did was take the four oozes found in the MM and reduce them to tiny size.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 1, 2002)

I have to second the call for a condensation of all this oozzy goodness.

I am planning a few underdark excursions for the soon-to-be epic level campaign I am running.... an Oozemaster would fit right in...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> By the gawds man! What *are* you trying to say ???  *




No idea.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *I have to second the call for a condensation of all this oozzy goodness.
> 
> I am planning a few underdark excursions for the soon-to-be epic level campaign I am running.... an Oozemaster would fit right in... *




Will do.  It'll all be posted (except the ooze familiars because of formatting problems) to the very first post in this thread.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 1, 2002)

Kewlness. When I finish writing up the NPC I will post him up in the Rogue's Gallery!

Lichus Ornrivven Spinerot... 1/2 drow druid/ranger/oozemaster (levels and such undecided).


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Kewlness. When I finish writing up the NPC I will post him up in the Rogue's Gallery!
> 
> Lichus Ornrivven Spinerot... 1/2 drow druid/ranger/oozemaster (levels and such undecided). *




While your over there you can take a look a Valen.  You'll have to hunt for it, it's been about a week or so since any one has responded to it.  It is the complete background and stat block of my character who is going to become an Oozemaster.  He's fifth level, so next level will be his first level of Oozemaster.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm wondering on the Ooze Familiars.  Should they be weaker?  Should they get an additional bonus for being a familiar since they can't get natural armor bonuses?


----------



## las (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks on that ill post him when I can. Wheel see what he comes out to.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 2, 2002)

Hmmm... Command Ooze needs to be modified I think.... I think it should  function at the Oozemaster's unmodifed Charisma score...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... Command Ooze needs to be modified I think.... I think it should  function at the Oozemaster's unmodifed Charisma score... *




I was considering that.  However, the charisma can only get down to 1, so the -5 will hurt but not be to terrible.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was considering that.  However, the charisma can only get down to 1, so the -5 will hurt but not be to terrible. *




Well my only qualm there is that it is an Epic feat, and it just seems a bit underpowered to me all things considered... 

Also, I dont see where the Charisma Penalty is defined in MotW... maybe it should cap at a 03 instead of 01.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well my only qualm there is that it is an Epic feat, and it just seems a bit underpowered to me all things considered...
> 
> Also, I dont see where the Charisma Penalty is defined in MotW... maybe it should cap at a 03 instead of 01. *




I figured a feat that allowed the commanding of Oozes was pretty powerful.  The charisma negative isn't defined in the book, the cap of 1 is my creation.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I figured a feat that allowed the commanding of Oozes was pretty powerful.  The charisma negative isn't defined in the book, the cap of 1 is my creation. *





Well, look at it this way... druids can command plant/animals with 2 non-epic feats each... and I think a Dire Bear or Dire Tiger is equal to an ooze any day of the week 

But you may be right... the potential -5 isnt that bad... just makes it less a less attractive feat compared to the rest...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Well, look at it this way... druids can command plant/animals with 2 non-epic feats each... and I think a Dire Bear or Dire Tiger is equal to an ooze any day of the week
> ...




It does make it less attractive.  What if we take the current Cha of the character, and add the negative to the score.  So, a 15th level Ooze master with a Cha of 3, would turn as if his cha was a 10 (3 +7).  At 25th level his Cha would be a 1, but he would turn as if it was a 13


----------



## drowdude (Aug 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It does make it less attractive.  What if we take the current Cha of the character, and add the negative to the score.  So, a 15th level Ooze master with a Cha of 3, would turn as if his cha was a 10 (3 +7).  At 25th level his Cha would be a 1, but he would turn as if it was a 13 *




Wouldnt it be simplier just to use the unmodifed Charisma score?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wouldnt it be simplier just to use the unmodifed Charisma score?  *




The oozemaster gives a permenant penalty.  So, who's going to keep their orginal score writen down?  By the time your 30th level are you still going to have all your original scores as they were at first level with out all the wishes, the level boosts, etc?  I figure few poeople will so this way will actually be easier.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The oozemaster gives a permenant penalty.  So, who's going to keep their orginal score writen down?  By the time your 30th level are you still going to have all your original scores as they were at first level with out all the wishes, the level boosts, etc?  I figure few poeople will so this way will actually be easier. *





But... the penalty is static... is there some reason you cant just add it right back in to determine your unmodified Cha? If there is it escapes me.... but really we are just approaching the same solution from different angles anyways


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> But... the penalty is static... is there some reason you cant just add it right back in to determine your unmodified Cha? If there is it escapes me.... but really we are just approaching the same solution from different angles anyways  *




Becasue the penalty keeps increasing even though the attribute goes no lower then 1.  You're 50th level oozemaster.  You have a -25 to Cha.  You're attribute is a 1.  Did it start at a 26?  Or was a it a 12?  Either way the Cha is a 1.  By just adding the number at higher levels you'll get a higher effective Cha then you started with.  It is epic, so a little extra boost might be nice.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Becasue the penalty keeps increasing even though the attribute goes no lower then 1.  You're 50th level oozemaster.  You have a -25 to Cha.  You're attribute is a 1.  Did it start at a 26?  Or was a it a 12?  Either way the Cha is a 1.  By just adding the number at higher levels you'll get a higher effective Cha then you started with.  It is epic, so a little extra boost might be nice. *




Thats true... I hadnt looked at it that way... of course I wasnt thinking *THAT* far ahead... 50th level oozemaster indeed


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thats true... I hadnt looked at it that way... of course I wasnt thinking *THAT* far ahead... 50th level oozemaster indeed  *




Welcome to epic levels my friend.  You have to look that far ahead, and even farther.


----------



## las (Aug 2, 2002)

Ive posted my Ooze master its in my only thread there. Meat his CR of 71 hahahaha.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *Ive posted my Ooze master its in my only thread there. Meat his CR of 71 hahahaha. *




Not to bad.  A little back hostory would have been nice.

Now, on with the Oozemaster.  Anyone know of other oozes from other monster books?  I'd like to expand upon the minor and major oozy touches.


----------



## las (Aug 3, 2002)

I haft thot that out first i make them then I right there history.


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2002)

So did MMII have any new oozes to add to the ooziest of 'em all?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *So did MMII have any new oozes to add to the ooziest of 'em all?  *




Ya there are a few new Oozes that I could add new abilities from.  There are also new Oozes in many others monster books that I never borrowed from.    Boy was I surprised to see this thread back.  A guess like all good ozzes they never really die


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2002)

The thread was just away, digesting some kobold probably.. waitiing to reemerge, BIGGER THAN EVER! *MWAHAHAHA!*


----------



## Kibo (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Epic Oozemaster*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The reason I did double the class level is becous turning is a charisma based ability, and it's not going to be long before they have a 1 charisma.  Most clerics and Paladins and other characters with a turning ability have a positive charisma bonus. *




How about for the purposes of turning or rebuking ooze the charisma penalty acts as a bonus.  

Yes I do keep the original abilities scores seperate from modified scores.

A truly epic pile of snot.  An epic oozemaster certainly wouldn't be anything to sneeze at.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 1, 2002)

Here's another take on becoming an "oozemaster":

I've recently worked out an Epic Prestige class and posted it on this board. For those who don't want to read through it (and I'll admit that it _is_ rather lengthy), here is a quick summary:

Basically, people who take levels in the "Archetypical Being" prestige class choose one of several "archetype templates" (so far, there are "Ice Demon", "Nightstalker", "Tatzelwurm", and "Thunderbird"), and get so-called "metamorphosis feats" that they can pick out of a list specific to their archetype as they advance in level. These feats are usually epic feats, but not neccessarily.

These "metamorphosis feats" don't become active immediately - instead, they are triggered through one of nine successive "metamorphosis rituals" that members of thi prestige class can go through. Each ritual causes physical changes in the character (and his size increases by one category after every third ritual), and make him look more and more like the archetype in question. So someone who chooses "Thunderbird" gradually looks like a giant bird, while a "Tatzelwurm" changes to become a many-legged serpent.

Can you see where I am going with this?


Well, with the general guidelines in the prestige class, and all the feats in this thread, it would be easy to create an archetype template called "The Slime" or "The Blob", or something like that. And yes, that means that you do no longer have to be content with controlling gargantuan slimes - you can _become_ one!

What do you think?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> *What do you think? *




Interesting way to go.  Sounds like a better way of doing things like the Dragon Disciple and other prestige classes that change you.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Epic Oozemaster*



			
				Kibo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How about for the purposes of turning or rebuking ooze the charisma penalty acts as a bonus.
> 
> ...




I'm still undecided on this.  I'm try to think of another way then using it as a bonus.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 1, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Interesting way to go.  Sounds like a better way of doing things like the Dragon Disciple and other prestige classes that change you. *




And it leaves the PC more options in how fast his transformation should progress - does he want some power fast, or does he wait and get a stronger transformation?

Plus, the epic feats he can get give him more choices in how his transformation should express itself, and they keep things balanced as well...


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Epic Oozemaster*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm still undecided on this.  I'm try to think of another way then using it as a bonus. *




You know what? Drop the Charisma penalty. After all, liches and other undead can have high Charisma as well, and they tend to be ugly as hell.

Remember, Charisma doesn't just present looks and social graces - it represents the character's _force of personality_. If you want the Oozemaster to become really bad at dealing with normal humans, just give them a penality to "social skills" like Bluff and "Diplomacy"...


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 7, 2002)

not a bad idea, Jurgen. but oozes (in the MM, anyway) have a Cha of 1. they don't relate to anything else or have any concept of self. they just _are_.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 7, 2002)

Also, the charisma penalty is a pattern and it's suggested that patterns stay into Epic Levels.  It would be nice if the charisma penalty was explained in MotW.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 10, 2002)

"The oozemaster is not a class for stable individuals..." (MotW, pg 67)

o.k., _now_ i'm worried


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *"The oozemaster is not a class for stable individuals..." (MotW, pg 67)
> 
> o.k., now i'm worried *




Ya, isn't it great?  What, you thought Valen was stable?  And that is referring to the character as well as the player.  No sane player would willingly have an oozemaster character.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

Power of the Bone Ooze (Epic)

You have learned to absorb some of the victim's bone structer gust like a bone Ooze does.

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Con 28+, Great Fortitude, Improved Unarmed Strike and Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike)
.
Benefit: When you do a unarmed attack in addichen to what it normaly does it also does 1d2 Strength drain, Dexterity drain and Constitution drain. On a critical hit, it drains twice that amount from each affected score. You heal  2 points of damage you have taken (4 on a critical hit) whenever it drains abilities. If the amount of healing is more than the damage the creature has taken, it gains any excess as temporary hit points for 1 hour.

Crothian how does that look its from MM2 ooze (this is a watered down verchen of one of its powers).

You can change it all you want.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

That's a powerful ability, but the requirements look about right for.  I may alter it a bit, but I will be adding that to the list opf Epic Oozemaster feats.  Thanks Las!!


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

If you want I can make one for the other oozes in the book plus finish off the bone ooze it has a wounding power as well.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *If you want I can make one for the other oozes in the book plus finish off the bone ooze it has a wounding power as well. *




If you want to go ahead and do that.  Thanks again.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

Master of the Bone Ooze (Epic)

You have jagged, bony protrusion just like the bone ooze.

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Con 30+, Great Fortitude, Improved Unarmed Strike and Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike), Power of the Bone Ooze, Epic Fortitude.

Benefit: Your Unarmed attacks wound the target as thow you it was a wounding weapon. At one point of damage per turn. Each strike stacks gust a wounding weapon.

Special: You can take this more than once each time your wounding increases by one point for example each time you hit it would 2 points of damage per round insted of one.

That complets the bone ooze. Plus thats one mean Gargantuan Ooze.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

Next the Flesh Jelly than onto the last one in the book.

Flesh Jelly Disease (Epic)

Like a flesh jelly you can spread Disease.

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Str 32+, Improved Unarmed Strike and Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike), Epic Fortitude.

Benefit: When you do a unarmed attack the target must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + half ooze master level + Con) or contract filth fever. The incumbation period is 1d3 days, and the disease deals 1d3 points of Dexterity damage and 1d3 points of Constition damage (see Disaese in chapter 3 of the Dungeon Master's Guide).

Ill do the next one for the flesh jelly in gust a little while.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

Stench of the Flesh Jelly (Epic)

You smell Just like a flesh jelly

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Str 32+, Con 23+, Epic Fortitude.

Benefit: Any corporeal creature with 10 or fewer Hit dice that come within 25 feat of you must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + half you ooze master level + con mod) or be nauseated for the next 1d6 rounds. A single successful save against this effect renders the creature immune to this effect for 24 hours. They must keep make save at the end of the time it is nauseated if its within in range.

Next the last one in the book the Reason Stealer.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

Sorry but the Reason stealer can give only one ability but I dont think you will complane.

Mind Stealing (Epic)

You can drain Int in a simler way to the Reason Stealer.

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Int 30+, Improved Unarmed Strike and Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike), Epic Will.

Benefit: When you hit with a unarmed strike you drain one point of Int from the opponent. You gain that Int for 24 hours as well as heal 5 points of damage. This ability can not give you temporary hit points for extra hp gane. You Int keeps going up for each unarmed strike you do.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

THese look pretty good so far.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok I found one more the Teratomorph

This this is mean thing most of its powers or to hard to tern into a feat. But there is one.

Teratomorph Decten (Epic)

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Int 20+.

Benefit: You can cast Detect Law 1/day as a wizard of your ooze master level.

Special: You can gain this feat more than once giveing you more uses of Detect law per (Take it twis means 2/day instead of 1/day)

Whe I get my Epic hand book back I can do the ones in there. I need to borrow MoF from one of my freands then I could do the ones outa there.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks some times I dont think I have any ideas. If you whant I can go throw the MM1 and look at those Ooze for things but that what the Prc is for in the first place right.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *Thanks some times I dont think I have any ideas. If you whant I can go throw the MM1 and look at those Ooze for things but that what the Prc is for in the first place right. *




Ya, the MM1 oozes are already covered in the orginal class.


----------



## las (Oct 10, 2002)

So you like what I did so far ill do others when I ether get my book back or borrow a book and hopfly both.

Hope to see these on the list gust think of what evil can be done with these .


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

Heres more I found that are useful and I can get ideas from.

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/ooze/slithering_tracker.htm

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/ooze/crystal_ooze.htm

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/ooze/mustard_jelly.htm

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/ooze/diger.htm

If you want you can do these.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks again las


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey im gust here to make this thing kick more of what it dose now. MoF does not have any good abilitys.

If you want I can do them on friday or you can do them.


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

Slithering trackers Transparensy (Epic)

You are nearly impossible to see, even in ideal conditions.

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, Int 20+, Cont 20+, Hide Skill 30+ ranks.

Benefit: Opponets need to make a Spot check to see you (DC half your ooze master level + Dex mod).

First one of these is done.


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

Crystal ooze acid (Epic)

Each blow you deal, deals acid damage just like the crystal ooze.

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, All Oozy Touch, Oozy Bump, Spit Acid, Improved Unarmed Strike.

Benefit: Your unarmed strike deals 1d4 points of acid damage to creatures hit with your attack.

Special: You can take this feat more than once each time adding another 1d4 points of acid damage (thus 1d4 becomes 2d4 points of acid damage ect..).


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

Digers Paraysis (Epic)

Your Unarmed attacks can paralys creatres.

Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class Ability, All Oozy Touch, Oozy Bump, Improved Unarmed Strike.

Benefit: When you do an unarmed strike the creature must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + Half your ooze master level + Con) or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds.

Hope you like these.


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

Crothian im thinking that the epic oozes might not give much but well see when I get mine back.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 11, 2002)

Ya, the Epic Oozes didn't have much at all.


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

When will you be adding these ones on the list in the frount.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 11, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *When will you be adding these ones on the list in the frount. *




When I get home tonight and go over all the notes I have.  I want to make sure they are properly balanced with everything and then they will be added there.


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

Thats good. When I get my epic hand book back ill be pushing my two prcs in to epic when I do im going to make epic feats for them would you help me.


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

I hope to get it back on Monday ot Tuesday of next weak.

I can try it now and finish pushing my first one the easy one the one thats still on this page. (For I have the epic Wu Jen still here) but it would be nice to have your help making new feats for it.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 11, 2002)

That's fine.


----------



## las (Oct 11, 2002)

K for I help you, you help me.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2002)

Updated and feats added.


----------



## las (Oct 12, 2002)

Thats good lets power up mine to.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2002)

Anyone else have any Oozy comments?


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 12, 2002)

Oozy Oozbourne?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2002)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Oozy Oozbourne? *




That was just bad.  Bad Buddha, Bad Buddha.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey man... You neglected to say whether or not that they had to be good, bad or constructive...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2002)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Hey man... You neglected to say whether or not that they had to be good, bad or constructive... *




I'm sorry, but I would assume everyone knows that only good comments or serious comments are encouraged.  Although I now havea name for my Ooze Familiar.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry... I'll refrain from any more comments like that.


----------



## las (Oct 12, 2002)

Like what you did to some of those feats that I help make.


----------



## Kinomen Dragoon (Oct 12, 2002)

Bad for charisma cheacks.  But very likely to ooze throught defences.



The I am the elven archer in your campiagn.


----------



## las (Oct 12, 2002)

Hows your ooze master in that game going.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2002)

My oozemaster is going good.  It's only been three sessions since we play that game once a month.


----------



## las (Oct 13, 2002)

Im trying to think of moe feats for this thing I have a idea but it might take a while to get it right in my mind.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *Im trying to think of moe feats for this thing I have a idea but it might take a while to get it right in my mind. *




You might want to spend a little more time thinking of stuff for your epic class, since I'm drawing blanks on it.


----------



## las (Oct 13, 2002)

Heres an idea look throw the MMs for ideas thats were I got alot for this baby.


----------



## las (Oct 19, 2002)

Oozy Toughness (Epic)

Prerequites: Con 30+, Great Fortitude, Epic Fortitude, Epic toughness.

Benefit: You gain 1 hp per hit die you have at each level.

What do you think. Do you think this should be abel to be taken more than once?

Ive added more to my epic Prc hope you can come up with ideas for it in time.


----------



## las (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian I said i was thinking of something and I have ben thinking of things for mine (Gust thot of two more as I right) but thanks to Jehp and his feat I figered it out.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

I think epic toughness and all the other hit point feats are good enough.  This thread is officially retired.  I think I covered just about everything a person could want from an Epic Oozemaster


----------



## las (Oct 19, 2002)

Which means could you try to find things for my Prc (ill post like this there)


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

las said:
			
		

> *Which means could you try to find things for my Prc (ill post like this there) *




I told you, I just don't have any ideas for it.  Sorry.


----------



## las (Oct 19, 2002)

You can lest see what I have I have ben adding alot. This will be my last post here.


----------



## The Iron Mark (Oct 19, 2002)

How about a feat that lets you live by feeding off trash and such like a gelatinous cube?


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey Croathian,
Have u finalised with the Epic Oozemaster? Wouldn't mind hosting it at my site for the sake of record-keeping and easy reference.

Drop me a line at dreamthief-nospamplease-@dreamthief.com
remave the -nospamplease- for my email address.

DT


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 19, 2002)

normally i dont post without reading the entire thread.  this is one of those times.


if your epic oozemaster looses char and eventually goes down to only a 1... wouldn't a drain charisma attack make him uber-vulnerable.  

make up a new spell when you know you'll be fighting that epic ooze guy...

if this has been addresed please ignore!

joe b.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

No it hasn't been addresses.  I wouldn't want to read this whole thread either.  But it will be.  Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *How about a feat that lets you live by feeding off trash and such like a gelatinous cube? *




Good idea, it's coming.


----------



## The Iron Mark (Oct 19, 2002)

Some feat ideas:
1.Feat that lets you use Oozy Glob more times in a day
2.Feat that lets you attack more times in a round with Oozy Touch/Glob
3.Apply your Cha penalty to an opponent, possibly making them comatose
4.Gain a dodge bonus to AC since you're an ooze, and can move parts of your body out of the way even faster
5.Feat that lets you use more than one Oozy Touch at a time. Could be applied to Oozy Glob and can be taken more times so that eventually you can affect someone with all your Oozy Touches/Globs with one hit
6.Feat that lets you split into multiple versions of yourself when hit with a weapon(probably slashing only), just like a black pudding(I think that's the name)
7.Feat that lets you have a climb speed from a sticky ooze secreting from wherever you need it to be

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *Some feat ideas:
> 
> <snipped>
> 
> That's all I can think of for now. *




Those are good.  We needed some new blood oozing through this thread.


----------



## The Iron Mark (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad I could be of help Crothian! If/When I think of new feats, I'll write them down till I got a good collection, then post them all at the same time.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> *Glad I could be of help Crothian! If/When I think of new feats, I'll write them down till I got a good collection, then post them all at the same time. *




Excellent, I appricate all the help I can get with is little project.


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellent, I appricate all the help I can get with is little project. *




The Book of the Ooze?  
Maybe the Book of Oozy Darkness. Path of the Ooze. Ooze and Slime. The Quintessential Ooze.

BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Book of the Ooze?
> Maybe the Book of Oozy Darkness. Path of the Ooze. Ooze and Slime. The Quintessential Ooze.
> ...




Well, I don't think there's enough info for a sourcebook, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Hey Croathian,
> Have u finalised with the Epic Oozemaster? Wouldn't mind hosting it at my site for the sake of record-keeping and easy reference.
> *




Thanks, but it seems there is still life in this guy and more to do.  When it is done, I'll e-mail it all to you.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 20, 2002)

Watch out for Charisma drain!

'Course, you can always cast a triple-empowered Eagle's Splendor... and be a cute oozemaster.

"Hey mom, look- it's jello!"


----------



## las (Oct 21, 2002)

So when you think its dead it keeps on coming. The oozy way.


----------



## Krug (Oct 22, 2002)

BTW, the Thrall of Jubilex or the Acolyte of Jubilex or something of that nature in the Book of Vile Darkness is also an oozemaster wanna be. Check it out Croathian. Jubilex might be your own personal demon prince!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *BTW, the Thrall of Jubilex or the Acolyte of Jubilex or something of that nature in the Book of Vile Darkness is also an oozemaster wanna be. Check it out Croathian. Jubilex might be your own personal demon prince!  *




You have to be evil, plus the class is a little on the strong side.  Fighter BAB, Monk Saves, d10 HD, cool powers at every level.


----------



## las (Oct 22, 2002)

Cant what to see some of the new feats when you make them.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Watch out for Charisma drain!
> 
> 'Course, you can always cast a triple-empowered Eagle's Splendor... and be a cute oozemaster.
> 
> "Hey mom, look- it's jello!" *




There's always room for Jello!!

But that does bring up a good question, what would the Disguise DC be for disguising one's self as Jello?


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You have to be evil, plus the class is a little on the strong side.  Fighter BAB, Monk Saves, d10 HD, cool powers at every level. *




Yeah.. ain't that great?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah.. ain't that great?  *




AS a PC, yes it is.  AS a DM I think it's overbalancing.  Hoever, I will be stealing many of their abilities to give to the Oozemaster.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There's always room for Jello!!
> 
> But that does bring up a good question, what would the Disguise DC be for disguising one's self as Jello?   *




Actually, back in the 1e days there was a pc cleric of Juiblex in my campaign... he adventured briefly with the rest of the (good) party (he was the new character of the player of the paladin who had just died, and he was the paladin's brother).  He claimed he was a cleric of Koz-Bee, the lord of Jello, and they believed him.

Until he betrayed and murdered them all, that is.


----------



## las (Oct 23, 2002)

Keep that oozy goodness coming. I have added more feats as well to my Prc. Hope you like.


----------



## las (Oct 25, 2002)

Gust another oozy bump


----------



## The Iron Mark (Oct 26, 2002)

*Explodes*Crothian where are you?! Oh crap there's ooze all over the walls.....


----------



## Crothian (Oct 27, 2002)

The Iron Mark said:
			
		

> **Explodes*Crothian where are you?! Oh crap there's ooze all over the walls..... *




I went to a football game.  I watched the mighty Buckeyes crush the puny Nifty Lions


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2002)

*OOZEWORLD BABY OOZEWORLD!*

Can't you see what this is leading to Crothian? Don't you see visions of magic-casting green slimes, brave brown moulds, rogueish gelatinuous cubes? The war of the slimes? Oozy feats! Oozy spells! Oozy weapons... it can only mean the coming of...

OOZEWORLD 

Beware all... it is sliding forth.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2003)

Oozeworld may be forthcoming, but right now time to finish some stuff

Split (Epic)
Prerequites: One with the Ooze Class ability, Improved Glob, Improved Malleability, Lingering Glob, Engulf, Con 23+
Benefit: You become immune to all slashing weapons and split like a black pudding when hit by one.  You can reform into one for as a standard action.

Ooze Personality (Epic)
Prerequite: One with Ooze Class Abilty
Benifit: You are immune to all charisma damage

Consume Anything (General)
Prerequiste: One with Ooze Class Ability
Benefit: You may gain all the sustenance you need from comsuming trash, and other forms of organic materials.

More Oozy Glob (General)
Prerequite: Oozy Glob Class ability
Beneift: Can use the oozy Glob ability one additional time per day
Special: This feat may be taken more trhen once and it's effects stack.

Transfer Ooze Personality (Epic)
Prerequite: One with Ooze Class Ability, Ooze Personality
Benefit: As a full round action, make atounch attack.  Opponet makes fort save DC 10 +1/2 level + con bonus, or they take charisma damage equal to your penalty.

Ooze Flow (Epic)
Prerequite: One with Ooze Class ability, Dex 19+, Dodge
Benefit: Gain +4 dodge bonus as you manipulate your body to avoid blows

Combine Oozy Touch
Prerequisite: One with the Ooze, All Oozy touch
Benefit: You may combine two of the effects of your oozy touch in the same touch attack.


----------



## las (Jan 15, 2003)

so your back at it I see.


----------



## Krug (Apr 26, 2004)

Live oozemaster LIVEEEEE!!! BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I needa 3.5 version of the ooze master so I can update this


----------



## the Jester (Apr 26, 2004)

Man, I hope it's in _Complete Arcane!_


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

It better be!!  And one of these days I'm going to use your trenchcoat wearing Jubilex Jester, I really like that.


----------



## ARandomGod (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The reason I did double the class level is becous turning is a charisma based ability, and it's not going to be long before they have a 1 charisma.  Most clerics and Paladins and other characters with a turning ability have a positive charisma bonus.
> 
> But perhaps double class level is a little too much, even with the negative charisma to contend with.  I'll take it down to class level and leave it at that.  Thanks for the comment, look forward to hearing more.




Too many comments for me to read all the way through at the moment, but an immediant idea to fix this occured to me. Simply, give the oozemaster a charisma bonus equal to his charisma penalty when using the turn ability on an ooze. Problem solved. And, for that matter, why not give them an overall charisma bonus equal to the penalty when dealing with oozes altogether. Normally this means nothing, but in general, when an ooze can be affected by charisma, I don't see why the oozemaster should have a penalty to that charisma in the dealings.

"I'ck, you're gross, you're an ooze!! ... Wait aminute.. So Am I! I LOVE you MOMMY!!!"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm actually thinking of just basing the command ooze off another attribute since the whole charisma thing seems to be confusing and odd.

But I do like the charisma bonus for dealing with other oozes.


----------



## Krug (Apr 27, 2004)

Not in favour of the idea that a Charisma penalty becomes a boon though...


----------



## ARandomGod (Apr 27, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Not in favour of the idea that a Charisma penalty becomes a boon though...




I was thinking of a charisma bonus (say, +10) that is applied to a character who has a current charisma penlaty (of -10), for a net +/- 0 when dealing with oozes. 

Not a charisma penalty +10 that is applied instead of the normal -10...

Of course, now having read all the comments on this page, I see that there was some concern expressed over not having kept track of your original charisma, such that you don't know when that charisma became 1, and therefore don't know how much penalty has been applied.

I personally think, however, that this needs to be rewritten such that the charisma base stays the same, and the character should have a competence penalty applied when dealing with any non-ooze. I realize that this requires some actual rewriting of current black and white, but I support it with the thoughts that 1) this is likely what was originally intended 2) It fixes the turning/commanding of ooze problem 3) it additionally fixes the issue with charisma draining attacks... the oozemaster would still be affected, but not cripplingly so (or to say, not any moreso than anyone else) and 4) It allows an effective charisma of less than 1! Well, I'm not cure that's a good thing... I think that there possibly should be a maximum penalty applied. But it's altogether easier for everything.

Then, I'll also add that I do peronally (and require of others in any campaign I'm running) keep the original scores of the character, and have a log somewhere of where any pluses and minuses came, when they were applied, etc. It's not too much bookkeeping, really. Just keep one additional records sheet with such things listed. Very handy.


----------



## Splicer (Jun 23, 2005)

*It lives etc.*

Well, I'm about to play an oozemaster in a campaign, and I created my login for the sole purpose of posting in this thread, so here we go...

1) is this epic prestige class anywhere in print yet?

2) why do improved oozey touch and improved oozey glob have strength requirements? Shouldn't it be purely a dex requirement, like two weapon fighting? If it's because of the extra strain on the oozemaster for having to ooze that extra bit, wouldn't a con requirement make more sense?

3) where can I get hold of this ooze familiar list?

and 4) has anyone come up with any more oozey touches? If not, I have suggestions...


----------



## thundershot (Jun 24, 2005)

Holy mother of Heironeous! *sneezes, dust and cobwebs fly about menacingly* 






Chris


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

What book is the Oozemaster in btw?  I've heard of it, but never seen it.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What book is the Oozemaster in btw?  I've heard of it, but never seen it.




It was a 3.0 "ranger" PrC, so I figure it was in Masters of the Wild. I was hoping my daughter's fungus-loving goblin rogue / druid would go for it, but she didn't like it... I mean really, her character enjoys that rarest of all treats, Chewing Dung.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> It was a 3.0 "ranger" PrC, so I figure it was in Masters of the Wild. I was hoping my daughter's fungus-loving goblin rogue / druid would go for it, but she didn't like it... I mean really, her character enjoys that rarest of all treats, Chewing Dung.



MMMm, tasty.  Thanks


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2005)

Splicer said:
			
		

> Well, I'm about to play an oozemaster in a campaign, and I created my login for the sole purpose of posting in this thread, so here we go...
> 
> 1) is this epic prestige class anywhere in print yet?
> 
> ...




Wow, wasn't expecting to this thread come back.  I haven't had a chance to go through and add new things as new books have come out like I used to.

1) No, this is just my own creation on a class that never got reprinted in 3.5 and never ever made it into the SRD or made OGL.  So, it ieven if I wanted to get this to print I would not be allowed by the rules of the whole liscense thingy.

2) It seemed like a good idea at the time??  I'm not too sure, maybe one of the feats that are a prequite has a strength requirement and that's where I got it, I'll have to look some things up tommorrow or the next day and get back to you.

3) I think I have that around here somewhere, I'm not sure if I made that up or used one of my books for that.  I do have a book that has oozes as familars in it.

4) I haven't, like I said I haven't worked on it for a while.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> It was a 3.0 "ranger" PrC, so I figure it was in Masters of the Wild. I was hoping my daughter's fungus-loving goblin rogue / druid would go for it, but she didn't like it... I mean really, her character enjoys that rarest of all treats, Chewing Dung.





I always felt it was more of a Druid class really.....


----------



## Splicer (Jun 26, 2005)

My char is actually heading into it through artificer. His potions look... interesting.


----------

